# color for TOS-E?



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

what do you guys think about lichtgrau for the base color for the TOS Enterprise?


----------



## skinnyonce (Dec 17, 2009)

Magesblood said:


> what do you guys think about lichtgrau for the base color for the TOS Enterprise?


I prefer "light grey" myself


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

kind of white, isn't it?


----------



## machgo (Feb 10, 2010)

Looks slightly bluish on my screen. Would be good for an aztec pattern over a white maybe. But if you like it that's what's important!


----------



## ShotgunLebowski (Sep 12, 2003)

The following link is a good write up of the studio model color based on paint chips from the Original Models. I used the Tamiya Option to match concrete. 


http://www.culttvman2.com/dnn/tabid/74/ctl/ArticleView/mid/408/articleId/7/Default.aspx


----------



## mactrek (Mar 30, 2004)

The Drex Files is a good source as well. Here's a link to the specific article:

http://drexfiles.wordpress.com/2009/09/07/what-color-is-the-tos-enterprise/

(It's the same article written by the same person ... Paul Newitt.)


----------



## Shaw (Jan 9, 2005)

Well, I've always favored a slightly darker overall color for the Enterprise (though I understand that people want something that looks more like what they saw on screen). One of the best reference images of the Enterprise color in normal (office) lighting conditions can be seen on Matt Jefferies' web site (here, top image).

For my own models I've always used Testors paints, and have used Gull Gray for all my Enterprise models since the mid 1980s. Is it the _best_ choice? I don't know, but it is the one I'm most used to seeing at this point. Here are some samples of Testors grays for comparison...








And this is how my model turned out using Gull Gray (in normal lighting, no flash).


_Click to enlarge_​
But the most important thing to remember is that in the end you are the one who is going to be stuck looking at it day in and day out. You need to pick the best color for you.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Light. Ghost. Gray.


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

Is this color the enamel version or the acrylic?

Interesting choice tho.


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

Shaw said:


> Well, I've always favored a slightly darker overall color for the Enterprise (though I understand that people want something that looks more like what they saw on screen). One of the best reference images of the Enterprise color in normal (office) lighting conditions can be seen on Matt Jefferies' web site (here, top image).
> 
> For my own models I've always used Testors paints, and have used Gull Gray for all my Enterprise models since the mid 1980s. Is it the _best_ choice? I don't know, but it is the one I'm most used to seeing at this point. Here are some samples of Testors grays for comparison...
> 
> ...


looks great in gull gray. What colors did you use for the main sensor dish the area behind it and the warp drive domes?


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

I use Tamiya JN Grey with some white added to it.

Scott


----------



## Joe Brown (Nov 16, 1999)

I've done two builds of the CutAWay Enterprise; one was done to my wife's specification "I'm telling you to paint it white like I remember it". And the other was in Light Ghost Gray, done for the TrekTrak program feature at Dragoncon.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

machgo said:


> Looks slightly bluish on my screen.


Funny, it doesn't _look_ bluish.


----------



## Shaw (Jan 9, 2005)

Guy Schlicter said:


> What colors did you use for the main sensor dish the area behind it and the warp drive domes?


Copper for the dish and rings behind it.

The domes were the last thing painted when I finally found a color I liked... Champagne Gold Metallic with cotton inside the domes. The semi-transparent pearlescents of the paint makes for a nice effect (and was a major improvement over the stand-in effect I had used for a couple months).


----------



## Seashark (Mar 28, 2006)

For a base coat I just use 'Krylon pewter gray'.


----------



## machgo (Feb 10, 2010)

SteveR said:


> Funny, it doesn't _look_ bluish.



I beg to differ.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

machgo said:


> I beg to differ.


Sorry, it's an old "borscht belt" joke. Very old.


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

Light Ghost Grey.

I always thought that colour was too dark - on my previous TV's, the Big E always looked a very pale grey; just as much white as grey with a touch of blue, but it always changed from episode to episode....  But that is a good colour to go with; I am impressed with the other colours people have posted here with good effect! Is there really any "wrong" colour in all that??? It's such a subtle colour and subject to personal interpretation.

I would like to try some lighter greys - IJN Grey, as per Vaderman's suggestion is one I had intended to try sometime! It was one colour strongly recommended as being a good match for the original colour of the 11' filming miniature.


----------



## machgo (Feb 10, 2010)

SteveR said:


> Sorry, it's an old "borscht belt" joke. Very old.


Sorry, I was slow on the uptake. Funny, I don't _feel_ stupid. No apologies necessary!


----------



## Modeler1964 (Aug 13, 2006)

Color of TOS Enterprise?= Pandora's box on most boards! Saw the title and like a car wreck you know is going to happen..you can't take your eyes off of it!


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

Paint it bright neon green, with orange flames on the engines.......yeah, that's it! :tongue:


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

might even do that


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

Light greenish gray. Concrete color. Whatever you want. Neon's not bad.

I haven't built a TOS Enterprise in decades, but am looking forward to a 1/350 beauty. Then I will be very interested in just the right color.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Here are some variations - I used light ghost gray on some, French blue-gray on some, and Testors "light gray" (which is almost white) on some.

http://inpayne.com/temp/fleet320042.jpg
http://inpayne.com/temp/fleet-008.jpg

The undecalled kit at the front of the big fleet is unpainted plastic.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Light Ghost Gray.:thumbsup:
-Jim


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Scorpitat said:


> Paint it bright neon green, with orange flames on the engines.......yeah, that's it! :tongue:


But what shade of bright neon green!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

If I'm not using a custom mix, I prefer Model Master Flat Gull Gray. It has that slightly greenish tint I like.


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

John, on the link you posted with the three ships.... what colors are you showing here?

My guess is French blue gray, Testor's Light Gray and the last one is Light Ghost Gray?


----------



## jlwshere (Mar 30, 2007)

I understand when the 11 footer was restored, the stipulation was the top of the saucer could not be repainted so we have a reference and it appears to be a greenish light gray. I don't know how to post pics here, but check this out:

http://www.modelermagic.com/?p=8672

I am actually considering doing my 1/1000 in Duck egg blue as I think it is actually pretty close.


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

Joe Brown said:


> ...one was done to my wife's specification "I'm telling you to paint it white like I remember it"....


...which is almost undoubtedly the reason the refit was white. it matched the publics perception, rather than the reality. 
probert has also said the the other perception of the TOS color, a light blue, is the reason that the D was painted in that scheme, as an homage.

really monitors vary, and since very few of us will ever be able to hold a bunch of color chips next to the upper saucer of the 11 foot model's upper hull, and determine exactly which is closest, all of the grays seen here look fine to me!


----------



## eagledocf15 (Nov 4, 2008)

*Thank you for the link and great site!*



jlwshere said:


> I understand when the 11 footer was restored, the stipulation was the top of the saucer could not be repainted so we have a reference and it appears to be a greenish light gray. I don't know how to post pics here, but check this out:
> 
> http://www.modelermagic.com/?p=8672
> 
> I am actually considering doing my 1/1000 in Duck egg blue as I think it is actually pretty close.


Thank you for that great site!


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

What is shot 33? Not sure what part of the ship I am looking at?


----------



## Shaw (Jan 9, 2005)

starmanmm said:


> What is shot 33? Not sure what part of the ship I am looking at?


It's the bolt cover on the back of the primary hull. You remove that to gain access to the bolts used to hold the primary hull to the dorsal.


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

starmanmm said:


> What is shot 33? Not sure what part of the ship I am looking at?


that's the area of the saucer just above the impulse engine aft of the bridge.

It would go where the red pinstripes end in this pic:
http://www.modelermagic.com/wordpre...03/kg_star-trek_tos_1701_studio_model-001.jpg


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

Ok... thanks. That is (to me) part of the impulse engine.

Got it. Thanks


----------

